# The Kalamazoo Antique Bottle & Glass Show 4-13-2019



## texkev (Mar 20, 2019)

April 13, 2019
Kalamazoo, Michigan
The Kalamazoo Antique Bottle & Glass Show
10:00 am to 3:00 pm
Kalamazoo County Fairgrounds
2900 Lake Street, Kalamazoo Michigan
616-581-7005


----------



## KSESTATE (Mar 21, 2019)

Hello I was getting ready to post this and found it was heres the particulars on the flyer See you there
S


----------

